
With iPhone C, Apple Could Take Smartphone Lead in China | PickToRead - kdforf
http://picktoread.com/with-iphone-c-apple-could-take-smartphone-lead-in-china/
======
hextalib
A cheaper iPhone would be huge in a lot of developing countries, China most
definitely included. There's already so much cachet around Apple products in
major cities, but despite it becoming Apple's biggest market there just aren't
that many people (percentage-wise) that can afford them.

~~~
phaus
I've heard pricing rumors anywhere from $300 to $500 off-contract. If it's
priced towards the top end of those estimates, it won't really help the
developing world. Personally, I feel that anything over $300 is going to be a
slap in the face to consumers. Apple's supply chain management is the best in
the industry, so they wouldn't really have an excuse for not being able to
compete with Google's Nexus pricing.

